# Full Moon



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 30, 2007)

Saturday's Full Moon Offers Strange Illusion (June 29, 2007)


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jul 4, 2007)

Morning of 07/01/2007


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 4, 2007)

Great pic, Jay!


----------

